# By request more of my daughters art



## grentuu (Jul 29, 2009)

Unfortunately the scans don't do justice to some of the pencil work or the colours. A couple I have laminated to protect and they didn't scan too well and dullened some of the colour right out.

What is really irritating is the way she can just pick up a pencil and a piece of paper and draw from her imagination. I don't have that much imagination and certainly not the skills!!!

For the questions from the previous thread she has been drawing since she was about 4 and is 18 now and about to study art at College. Most of this work was when she was 14/15 years old.

Dad just likes to show off her work


----------



## Elritha (Jul 29, 2009)

Oh wow, thanks for uploading more of her work. It's hard to pick my favourite out of those ones, they're all good in their own way. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Your daughter is very creative, good to hear she's expanding on that by going to college.


----------



## Satangel (Jul 29, 2009)

What the hell  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?
Amazing! That last one looks terrific, right out a Final Fantasy Concept art.


----------



## Splych (Jul 29, 2009)

All are amazing... Once again!
How long does it take for her to draw each one O_O./


----------



## grentuu (Jul 29, 2009)

If she does a picture start to finish them an hour to a couple of hours depending on the complexity (shading, level of detail etc)

But some pictures take months as she will start it, put it away and then return to it weeks later only to shelve it again.

With regard to the Final fantasy series, it is her favourite subject.


----------



## DarkRey (Jul 29, 2009)

:bow down: 

really nice drawings!! 
my favorite its the first one!!


----------



## iPikachu (Jul 30, 2009)

certainly looks like a concept art!
14! thats really skilled art!
did she take any form of classes? or just draw?
does she only do pencil?
man i wish i could draw like that


----------



## UnseenHero (Jul 30, 2009)

Wow....these are so nice 0.0 and did she take any courses?
if you would want to pick my fav maybe the last one


----------



## grentuu (Jul 30, 2009)

No classes, othe than regular art at school, which she didn't enjoy as she prefers to work on manga. She did GCSE and AS Level and passed but wants to be a character designer for a software house. Yes you have guessed it she would love to work for Square Enix.

Hopefully the next couple of years with more formal training in her particular skill areas (BA in Games animation, character design) she will be able to fulfil the dream.

She does pencil, pen, colour, charcoal, watercolour and oils. I love the pen work. She just takes a pen and draws and for me that is the real skill. Pen is totally unforgiving as you can't erase.

Her other love is Video editing on the PC. She has made some brilliant videos combining characters from different anime.


----------



## mrfatso (Jul 30, 2009)

i wish your daughter good luck, those looks amazing to say the least


----------



## Smash Br0 (Aug 1, 2009)

Wow, those are excellent. I especially like the more realistic ones...

She drew these when she was only 14 or 15?! Jeez... >_> I'd like to see some of her more recent work.


----------



## Private|Par (Aug 5, 2009)

Your daughter's mindblowing. I would be extremely proud of her.


----------



## shaunj66 (Aug 5, 2009)

Your daughter is very talented! She'll go a long way with the right direction and encouragement


----------



## tylerxian (Aug 5, 2009)

My first impression on her art is just 'Wow'. That's all I can say 'Wow'. I hope she will be able to achieve her dreams.


----------



## BiscuitBee (Aug 5, 2009)

These are great! Buy your daughter a really nice wacom pen tablet as congratulations and motivation!

I like the NarutoBee, it really connects and speaks to me


----------



## ninchya (Aug 5, 2009)

Lawl how is old is she to draw to all of those cause they are awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BedtimeGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

if this was done when she was 14/15 i can only imagine the ownage that her art is today!


----------

